# Official Game 5 Playoff Thread: Washington @ Chicago 6:00pm CSN / TNT / SCORE



## BenDengGo

<center>









*GAME FIVE* 








*VS*









*Washington Wizards (45-37) (16-25 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (47-35) (27-14 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Wednesday May 4th, 2005
Washington @ Chicago 6:00pm CSN / TNT / SCORE*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> St.Louis-6'5-HUGHES <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> UNC-6'9-JAMISON <> UNC-7'-HAYWOOD*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Maryland-6'3-DIXON <> Missouri-6'4-PEELER <> Tulsa-6'8-RUFFIN <>  Syracuse-6'10-THOMAS*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*Playoff Individual Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=65% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Wizards*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 20,5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 25,8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chandler, Nocioni 9,3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Antawn Jamison 7,3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 4,8</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Arenas, Hughes 2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 2,25</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Jared Jeffries 1,5</td></tr></table>


*Season Series*







vs








88 vs 95
97 @ 90
82 @ 93
1-2

*Playoff Series*
103 vs 94
113 vs 103
99 @ 117
99 @ 106
2-2

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*1800 points Jackpot*


----------



## Good Hope

To be honest, the Bulls sound like a defeated team in all the quotes. I think that, like Sam Smith says, someone gave the Wizards the "right way" manual. We really did "school" them the first two games. The problem is, they learned something, darn it!

I don't know what to make of this game. It sure seems to be a must win, if there ever was one. We have to believe that we can hold the home court advantage. The real key is to frustrate the Wizards enough that they forget to play the right way, and our guys get some confidence to do it. 

Here's to hope------

Bulls 110
Wizards 102


----------



## SausageKingofChicago

We keep them under 90 we win


----------



## Hustle

> "don't count us out yet."- Duhon


Yeah the series is tied up why would we, I have also heard other things that made me think the same thing.


----------



## JRose5

This one's the must-win, we drop this one it's over.
Hopefully they come out resembling the Bulls rather then a sixth grade girls team this time.


----------



## bigdbucks

they were up 2-0....i still don't think they will lose 4 of 5, although its not impossible. Just keep winning the homegames! 
If Duhon is healthy:
Bulls 97
Wizards 91

If Duhon still has back probs:
Bulls 88
Wizards 100


----------



## BenDengGo

if we lose this one, we are done.

dropping three in a row clearly kills the teams mojo, ánd less confindent in their abilities. i hope the home court advantage bring the difference on the table.


----------



## bullet

A lot depends on Duhons Health??!!??

Bulls 99

Wizs 95

Ben with 26


----------



## LegoHat

Duhon needs to be healthy, and Ben needs to find his shot again.

Bulls 102

Wizards 98


----------



## rosenthall

The Wizards could win this game, but honestly, how could I pick against us??

Bulls 98
Wizards 89


----------



## mizenkay

*ahem* 


according to bulls.com the wizards already won game 5


:naughty: 

http://www.nba.com/bulls/


[EDIT: oops. someone noticed and they fixed it, but i SWEAR it said wiz won 87-73! sheeeesh!]


----------



## such sweet thunder

maybe they know something we dont' know. ask vangundy???


...................98








..........................................................88


----------



## JRose5

mizenkay said:


> *ahem*
> 
> 
> according to bulls.com the wizards already won game 5
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/
> 
> 
> [EDIT: oops. someone noticed and they fixed it, but i SWEAR it said wiz won 87-73! sheeeesh!]


haha wait they actually had a score?


----------



## spongyfungy

If the score actually turns out to be that, I'm calling Stern on my batphone


----------



## Bulls96

Bulls 110 -Wizards 95


----------



## thebizkit69u

The bulls would have to continue to play like crap and shoot 36% for them to lose and thats the only way they are going to lose. Ben Gordon,Kirk,Noci and pretty much everyone else had a terrible shooting game last game. If one of the bulls has a big night then i dont see the bulls droping this one. Bulls played with some confidence at the end of the last game and hopefylly it will carry over to tonite. Washington plays to reckless to win 3 in a row, all the bulls have to do to win this one is shoot better.


----------



## UMfan83

^ Yeah, I'll give the Wizards credit for their performance in Game 4, but even though the Bulls shot poorly, I don't think all of it was due to the Wizards D. We had some pretty open shots that just weren't falling. Teams tend to shoot better at home, which is why I expect this game to be much closer.

However, I'm too scared to predict a win, and don't have much excitement for this game because I will be in class from 5:45 to 9:00


----------



## such sweet thunder

mizenkay said:


> *ahem*
> 
> [EDIT: oops. someone noticed and they fixed it, but i SWEAR it said wiz won 87-73! sheeeesh!]



on that note, heres the vbookie link. time to capitalize.



http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=164430

vBookie Event: Wizards @ Bulls (-3.5) 5/4/05 (NBA Playoffs - Round 1 Game 5)
Event information
This event is OPEN
This event will accept bets until 05-04-2005 at 07:00 PM
This event will pay out after 05-04-2005 at 07:00 PM
Number of bets placed 17
Total amount staked 75867
Event Outcomes



Wizards to WIN (+3.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 4
Total amount staked 1374
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won

jokeaward 500 1/1 (1.00) -
PartisanRanger 500 1/1 (1.00) -
Jamel Irief 299 1/1 (1.00) -
oblivion 75 1/1 (1.00) -



Bulls to WIN (-3.5)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 13
Total amount staked 74493
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
sherwin 25000 1/1 (1.00) -
TONYALLEN42 24218 1/1 (1.00) -
Raxel 10000 1/1 (1.00) -
spongyfungy 10000 1/1 (1.00) -
AnaMayShun 2031 1/1 (1.00) -
hobojoe 1000 1/1 (1.00) -
remlover 509 1/1 (1.00) -
truebluefan 500 1/1 (1.00) -
irishfury 461 1/1 (1.00) -
such sweet thunder 229 1/1 (1.00) -
master8492 30 1/1 (1.00) -
ChicagoBullsFan52 15 1/1 (1.00) -


----------



## tmpsoft

Bulls 88
Wizards 84


----------



## Killuminati

Must win situation seeing the way the Bulls have played on the road this series. I expect a much different Bulls team for this one. Hopefully the UC gets behind them from the tip.


----------



## LuolDeng

We lose and we are done.
We can't come out slow, gotta give them the early punch they always throw to get the crowd going early.

MUST WIN

SOMEONES GOTTA STEP IT UP


----------



## UMfan83

Right now we are guarenteed at least 2 games, 1 home, 1 away.

If we win tonight, we are guarenteed at least 2 games left in the season , 1 home, 1 away

If we lose tonight, we are guarenteed at least 1 game left in the season, 1 away


----------



## The Krakken

Since my birthday has been largely uneventful up to this point, I'll go ahead and predict a win. 
Bulls 98
Wiz 93


----------



## JRose5

Sounds like Du is going to start, under heavy parental supervision.
We'll see how long he lasts.


----------



## croco

Bulls 104
Wizards 93

It's a must win and we will win it. After winning the award, it could be Ben's birthday :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy

KC : The coaches were worried with the way Gilbert was playing. He wasn't forcing shots but he let the game come to him.


----------



## spongyfungy

love the ER music on TNT :none:


----------



## The Krakken

croco said:


> Bulls 104
> Wizards 93
> 
> It's a must win and we will win it. After winning the award, it could be Ben's birthday :yes:



Its my birthday. They should sign me to a 3 hour contract and fly me to the UC.


----------



## spongyfungy

TNT missing the starting lineups..


----------



## DaBullz

TNT reporting Skiles says they need a big scoring game from Kirk.


----------



## LuolDeng

Eek, it looks empty early.

File in your seats people.


Bulls take the jump.
Let's start hot boys.


----------



## JRose5

Good start, nice try Haywood.


----------



## lister333

haywoodpunk jus get a t foul!!!!


----------



## LuolDeng

Bulls with an early turnover...we haven't seen that this series.


----------



## lister333

crowd too quiet.


----------



## LuolDeng

lister333 said:


> crowd too quiet.


It's a library.

WAKE UP PEOPLE


Holy hell, I'm glad our veteran makes our stupidest plays.
AD with an illegal screen... :boohoo:


No Noc, no.
I've said it all series...YOU ARE NOT A JUMPE SHOOTER STOP TRYING TO BE A STANDSTILL SHOOTER.

6-3 Wiz.


----------



## spongyfungy

My friend is still stuck in traffic, going to the game. Why is this game so early!


----------



## lister333

turnovers early...


----------



## DaBullz

Wow

Duhon fouls Hughes on that fast break.

If Du had squared up, he'd have drawn the foul.


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon is getting battered left and right...yeech.


----------



## bullet

Nice Chapu - 2 birthdays a year is good by me


----------



## lister333

hughes very confident


----------



## JRose5

Nocioni dunks and kicks a Wizard in the face, then lands on his back.


----------



## LuolDeng

Wizards look sharp...Bulls look like garbage early

Have we seen that this series?


----------



## bullet

we need stops - upgrade intesity!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

I do not think the Bulls can defend against this team. They're REALLY big, and they're easily able to take advantage of it.


----------



## Future

If you compare this crowd with Washington's.... its freakin pathetic.


----------



## greekbullsfan

what the hell is going on?where's bulls defence?13 points in 5 minutes?c'mon!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuolDeng

greekbullsfan said:


> where's bulls defence?


Same place it's been since jump ball in game 3.

M.I.A.


----------



## JRose5

Pretty ugly thus far.


----------



## lister333

ofensive rebouds killing us..


----------



## JRose5

I think Harrington is the only Bull thats playing.


----------



## OziBull

Hey guys anyone know of a audio link?
Please i really want one for this game?
Anyone please help!!!


----------



## LuolDeng

Noc bricks a jumper leads to a layup.

STOP SHOOTING JUMPERS
Bulls down 9...new day same story


----------



## lister333

slow start again


----------



## Future

Nocioni can't shoot for ****... just drive Nocioni... pathetic. 

This crowd is dead, and the bulls look like crap. They better step up the game or this series is going to be over.


----------



## spongyfungy

Nocioni. quit shooting for now please.

again....easy transition basket on the fast outlet pass.


----------



## LuolDeng

7 straight scores for the Wiz
SWEET DEFENSE


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk


----------



## Future

Why the hell did Skiles take Othella out.... take AD's sorry *** out instead. not O.


----------



## JRose5

This transition D and lack of hustle makes me throw up in my mouth.


----------



## bullet

How do they dominate us on the board like this??!!


----------



## JRose5

Future said:


> Why the hell did Skiles take Othella out.... take AD's sorry *** out instead. not O.


Yae what the hell, Harrington was about the only one doing anything.


----------



## LuolDeng

8 straight scores


----------



## bullet

Already 10 down , this is awful


----------



## Future

Wow, we suck.


----------



## LuolDeng

Wizards by 11, just like games 3 and 4...we have nothing.
We don't want to be here and we won't starting this weekend if we dont ****ing wake up.


----------



## bullet

great , and tech on Skiles :dead:


----------



## Future

This crowd and our defense SUCKS!!!


----------



## Killuminati

Bulls have looked completely flustered since Game 2. Just terrible mistakes everywhere. :brokenhea


----------



## DaBullz

Adrian Griffin bringing some energy


----------



## LuolDeng

11 possesions in a row resulting in Wizards points


----------



## bullet

Wizards 11-15!!!!

No defense


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

Good God, that charge made me nervous. Looked very much like an offensive foul from where I sit.

But WTG Tyson!


----------



## DaBullz

Washington 11-15 FG, 5-5 FT
Bulls 8-15 FG, 2-3 FT

AD 0-2
Nocioni 1-4
Hinrich 1-3
Gordon, Chandler, Griffin 1-1


----------



## lister333

whashington fast start , shooting good.


----------



## futuristxen

Is this a playoff game? It sure doesn't sound like it.
What's the deal with the crowd?


----------



## bullet

We have 5 TO's already and the Wizards outrebounded us 8-4.

With Tyson in , it should not happen.

If we dominate the board we'll win!


----------



## OziBull

please anyone know knows an audio link to the game it would be much appreciated


----------



## girlygirl

Wizards getting into the lane way too easily. Bulls failing to play any defense, either in transition or in the half court. The offense has picked up a little bit, but this still doesn't look good.

I don't understand how this team continues to come out time and again with absolutely NO energy or focus in these game. Why do they think they can continue to try and come back from 10-point deficits? It takes up way too much energy to do that, especially when the Bulls are short-handed and offensively challenged as they are right now!


----------



## GB

Wizards are determined to sweep 4 games from the Bulls to atone for their aweful first two games.


----------



## GB

futuristxen said:


> Is this a playoff game? It sure doesn't sound like it.
> What's the deal with the crowd?


They're muting it on TNT. It's loud on Comcast.


----------



## bullet

6th!!!!!!! TO!!!!!


----------



## Future

Ben Gordon's D is pathetic.


----------



## LuolDeng

Another easy mother ****ing bucket
11 point game


We wanna go home


----------



## girlygirl

Two fouls on Kirk with 3 minutes left in the 1st quarter...both fouls of the stupid variety.

Meanwhile, WTF is Gordon doing with his passes ...that's two really dumb turnovers for him already...Duhon saved him on that last one.


----------



## bullet

I don't mind Hughes having a great game like game 1 as long as the result is the same.

13 pts already - 1st Q ain't over yet!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

This crowd is so weak. The Bulls look outmatched.

We've got to get some momentum back.


----------



## bullet

Grif brings the energy and toughness...


----------



## LuolDeng

Atta boy Ben

You have to bail us out

GET HOT SON


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon


----------



## JRose5

Tough call there on Gordon.


----------



## bullet

Ben with a 3p and 9 pts already.

we defenitely need him hot!


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls down just 6 after a horrible Q1.

Now down just 4.


----------



## LuolDeng

Wizards by 6 after 1.
Another just pitiful 1st by the Bulls, makes my sick to my stomach.

Change something fast or you are going home.


----------



## lister333

end of period wizards by 6


----------



## GB

You out of towners---the crowd is into it.

Don't know why it's low on TnT


----------



## JRose5

34-28 after Q1.

Man that was ugly.. we started to come around some at the end there.

Anyone got stats?
They must be shooting 70%, they were red hot.


----------



## spongyfungy

Maybe we should drop a guy back after a shot like Houston does. 

We are not rotating at all defensively.


----------



## futuristxen

GB said:


> They're muting it on TNT. It's loud on Comcast.


That's dumb. Crowd noise is how you FEEL the game. I want to hear the energy of the building. It sounds like the bulls are playing in a concert hall right now.

I'm glad to know the crowd is actually giving some support though. I was going to be pretty pissed off.


----------



## JRose5

GB said:


> You out of towners---the crowd is into it.
> 
> Don't know why it's low on TnT


Yea I just checked Comcast and it sounded alot better. 
The first game on TNT was really loud, I'm surprised it doesn't sound as good now.


----------



## DaBullz

Wizards 14-19 FG. We're the #1 defensive FG% team? Really?

Bulls 11-20 FG


----------



## spongyfungy

It's not that loud on comcast. The treble is raised on CSN while TNT's sound is muddled. It's definetely nowhere near game 1 and 2.


----------



## girlygirl

Wizards shot 74% in the 1st quarter...Bulls actually shot 55%!


----------



## DaBullz

Are we sure comcast isn't amplifying the sound from the crowd microphone?


----------



## The Krakken

I must be the only one here who is actually encouraged. The bulls look LIGHTYEARS more active, and are getting contributions from Chandler and O. Ben has that look tonight (though Kirk committed 2 very STUPID fouls), and the wiz shot near 70% in the first quarter. And we only trail by six.

Their FG% will come down as we get our heads more into the game, and then if we can keep our energy up, we'll be up big.

Those 2 fouls by ben and kirk really hurt. Hopefully we can go into the half tied, since neither of them will play much in the second quarter.


----------



## JRose5

74% from the Wiz, god damn.


----------



## bullet

Wizards 14-19 , that won't go on for long , but we need to D-up.

Boards 10-6 Wizards. the 2 games we lost Wizards outrebounded us.

we have 6 TO's , enough for a full playoffs game in 1 quarter.

Stop Hughes!


----------



## girlygirl

How many uncontested shots do the Bulls plan on giving Etan Thomas and Brandan Haywood tonight? That's TOO EASY!!!!


----------



## bullet

Please not another Etan Birthday again


----------



## DaBullz

I feel so much better now that Pike and Griffin are manning the frontcourt.


----------



## bullet

Sorry Dixon , you had your birthday already , keep up like you started


----------



## LuolDeng

Keep taking it strong Othella.


----------



## LoyalBull

The bulls have shown two things in this series...

1.) They play their best ball in the fourth (when the Wiz are worn down)

2.) They need a better than average effort from someone to win.

By all accounts, being down by 6... as long as thats where we keep it going into the 4th... especially at home... Im happy with it!


----------



## LuolDeng

Please don't let Dixon score at will, if he does we are done.
2 early for Dix.
Wizards by 7 with the ball

2 more easy.
4 for Dixon

Bulls with 2 horrid shots in a row.

Wixards by 9, not a good start to the 2nd.


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> Sorry Dixon , you had your birthday already , keep up like you started


me and my big mouth


----------



## lister333

seems like we are low energy...


----------



## Killuminati

Dear God, what is with Juan friggin' Dixon? He's hitting everything! :curse: And Pike guarding him? C'mon now Skiles!


----------



## LoyalBull

Can anyone please start the "no more birthday jokes cause its played out" Club? 

I know, I know...

Im as guilty of over using it as much as any of you are...

But apparently they DID give Nocioni a birthday present...


----------



## bullet

9 down and Wizards on the line - not good.


----------



## Future

Washington is man-handling us on offense. Whenever one of their guards penetrates off the pick and roll, they have their other big man come and cut to the basket...so our big men can't come and help on the penetration. So it leaves an open drive for the guard, or if a big man comes and helps, their guards find their bigmen for the easy layup.

How come our offense can't do that?


----------



## girlygirl

Where's Pargo? He could give the Bulls some much needed offense right now. The lineup that's on the court now (Duhon, Griffin, Pike, Harrington and Chandler) has no one who can get a bunch of points in a hurry (even though Othella is having a solid game so far). 

Meanwhile -- would some please stay in front of the Wizards' guards? They are getting open time and again.


----------



## AnaMayShun

It looks like the Bulls are forcing alot of shots, instead of passing more, and looking for the open man. And when they do look for that open man, he decides to pass it, like he's afraid to shoot.


----------



## Future

Washington has gone to the zone to combat O in the paint.... we better see Pargo or Kirk in there to combat this zone. Duhon can't shoot for ****.


----------



## lister333

wizard shooting 70%


----------



## remlover

I think its time to issue an Amber Alert for the Bulls defense..It is clearly missing.


----------



## lister333

bring gordon and pargo.


----------



## LuolDeng

Wizards by 10, +4 in the 2nd


----------



## remlover

Please no posts about how bad the Bulls offense is. They are scoring enough points, they just cant defend to save their lives.


----------



## LuolDeng

HINRICH THREE

Offense, get hot...NOW


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk.


----------



## JRose5

Well Hinrich and Gordon are hitting their shots, they just have to stay in the game.


----------



## bullet

Nice 3 by Kirk!


----------



## LuolDeng

They are getting so many easy ****ing baskets its ridiculous.
44 points 5 minutes into the 2nd, this "defense" is a joke.


----------



## JRose5

Jamison with 3, finally making some smart plays.
Except that pass from Kirk, that was ugly.


----------



## Sith

we are being outmatched in talents severely.


----------



## LoyalBull

lister333 said:


> wizard shooting 70%



ITS GOING DOWN!!! :banana:


----------



## Geoshnas2005

When in the Hell did The Wizards become a defensive Team? their big men contest everything, our big men stand there with their mouth open> AD  :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead:


----------



## girlygirl

Wizards are doing an excellent job on offense cutting without the ball and using screens to get open shots. The Bulls defense is not rotating well...the big men are trying to step out on the screens, but that leaves Thomas, Haywood, etc. open at the basket for easy looks.


----------



## LuolDeng

Tyson's two FT's thus far have make me throw ****.
Awful.


----------



## ChiBron

I just don't get our defensive philosophy. Y are we collapsing on their guards every time they penetrate inside?? Their bigmen are getting layup after layup.

Noce :sour:


----------



## GB

block party


----------



## LuolDeng

Guys they are FT's...

We have missed 3 to this point, after Othella right here misses 1


----------



## remlover

71% shooting. Unf'ingbelievable


----------



## LuolDeng

This is a joke...Ruffin and Haywood are scoring at will.
Wizards by 12

Unless one of Ben or Kirk get way hot we are done


----------



## ChiBron

We're getting schooled by Brenda


----------



## Geoshnas2005

wiz can't miss


----------



## girlygirl

This is depressing. They are making Haywood and Thomas look like Bill Russell or Wilt Chamberlain, for christsakes!!!


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeee by kirk


----------



## GB

Lost is on.


----------



## LuolDeng

GB said:


> Lost is on.


The Sox are gonna dominate my tubes.
I am sick of garbage defense and rebounding.


----------



## remlover

GB said:


> Lost is on.


Bulls have their own spinoff of "Lost"..especially on defense.

Lost: United Center


----------



## ChiBron

The crowd isn't as bad as TNT will make it sound. It happens every postseason. Everything seems to echo and the sound comes a little hollow on their channel.

That's why I'm sticking to Comcast.


----------



## LuolDeng

OH MY GOD FREE THROWS ARE KILLING US...among other things....

Wizards by 8


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Cubs come on in 30 mins, but they are starting to Suck too!


----------



## girlygirl

Bulls can't even make a free throw...they've already missed five of them!!


----------



## ChiBron

Ben picks up his 3rd :sigh:

Our defensive stupidity is astounding.


----------



## bullet

noooooooooooooooooo

Is that the 3rd on Tyson????


----------



## GB

Geoshnas2005 said:


> Cubs come on in 30 mins, but they are starting to Suck too!



Stop it.


Last warning.


----------



## girlygirl

I don't understand what happened to this team between Games 2 & 3...they have been flat out AWFUL...especially on defense..

Meanwhile, Ben and Kirk both with 3 fouls...this game -- and this series -- is likely OVER


----------



## ChiBron

Now Kirk picks up his 3rd. Both of our only offensive hope are on the bench.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

GB said:


> Stop it.
> 
> 
> Last warning.


 :stupid:


----------



## greekbullsfan

what the **** officials are calling?they are calling fouls on our best players


----------



## DaBullz

60 first half points

This is a playoff team?

Piatkowski
Pargo
Nocioni
Funderburke
Chandler

???


----------



## LuolDeng

We're done. Book it.


----------



## ChiBron

This is embarassing. Now they're even getting every loose ball.


----------



## Future

ThIS TEAM IS PATHETIC! I'M ASHAMED TO CALL THIS SACK OF CRAP THE CHICAGO BULLS!!! SHOW SOME GOD DAMN EFFORT!!!


----------



## FreeSpeech101

Its been a great season guys, and I'm sure we will get our revenge against the Wiz next season. Without two starters, it was an uphill battle from the start. I'm gonna take a break for a while, its gonna be a tough season to forget.


----------



## bullet

Stupid stupid stupid - offensive board and 3rd on Tyson


----------



## lister333

second point chances killing us.


----------



## Killuminati

Our defense is nonexistant. I thought we were one of the better defensive teams in the league? Because the last couple games have shown the complete opposite.


----------



## greekbullsfan

what;s going on????????we can't defend,we can't rebound,we foul too much,we can't shoot free throws,either jumpshots


----------



## lister333

end of half wizards by 14..


----------



## DaBullz

We're getting beat by a team with no heart, with star players, and who doesn't play "the right way." Somehow...


----------



## LuolDeng

14 point game at the half, it's gonna take a miracle win in Washington for the Bulls to take this series.
You and I both know that's not gonna happen...

Oh well, we weren't supposed to be here.


----------



## girlygirl

Bulls are going to be the 9th team in NBA history to blow a 2-0 lead and lose a playoff series...NOT exactly something you want on your resume!!


----------



## bullet

14 down at the half.

Wizards shooting 25-39 (0.641 fg%) - the Hawks defend better.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Future said:


> ThIS TEAM IS PATHETIC! I'M ASHAMED TO CALL THIS SACK OF CRAP THE CHICAGO BULLS!!! SHOW SOME GOD DAMN EFFORT!!!



careful some guy around here might warn you or something like that.


----------



## Future

When you look at this team, and how they look on the bench. It looks like they have already given up. They're so hang-dog and just look lackadaiscal on the floor... its horrible. We lose this game, we lose the series. I don't think this team even realizes it..... they just look damn pathetic.


----------



## JRose5

This is a whole different team, its not just like when I'm watching them play a bad game, and I'm like oh they're playing like **** now, this is like watching a whole different set of people.

Second half, you gotta play Gordon and Hinrich regardless of foul situation.
We're going to be out of the game with them on the bench, whether its because they fouled out or they had to sit because of fouls, so might as well leave them in, considering the series rides on this game.


----------



## bullet

We also have 10 TO's and 15 PF's called against us.

*awful!* 

If we fail to come back here we're done for the season!


----------



## bullet

It also becomes obvious how important a healthy Duhon is to our team defense.

We just can't stop anything Wizards want to do.


----------



## remlover

We will get blown out by 20 points in the 2nd half if we dont find a way to play defense. How many layups and dunks have the Wiz had? 

The defensive rotation makes me want to throw-up. 

The offense is fine...i guess you can blame them for not scoring 60 points to match Washington's total, but they are scoring enough to win the game.


----------



## DaBullz

Have we decided if losing 4 straight games is a sweep yet?

For sure, losing 4-0 is getting skunked...

:curse:


----------



## T.Shock

DaBullz said:


> We're getting beat by a team with no heart, with star players, and who doesn't play "the right way." Somehow...


Wow. Thanks for that sarcastic comment. Perhaps you know maybe the Bulls are just playing bad and without two starters. Don't know why you hate "the right way" so much.


----------



## futuristxen

What did the Wizards shoot the first half? If they didn't make it they got the offensive rebound. Hopefully they cool off a little bit and we can make a run.

It does kind of suck seeing the combinations we have to resort to out there. But I still think we can win with the guys we have. They just need to step up. Noce needs to pull his head out of his ***.


----------



## DaBullz

Jared Jeffries sure looks a lot like Tayshaun Prince to me. Huge/tall, and very athletic. Washington doesn't use him like Detroit uses Prince, though.


----------



## DaBullz

T.Shock said:


> Wow. Thanks for that sarcastic comment. Perhaps you know maybe the Bulls are just playing bad and without two starters. Don't know why you hate "the right way" so much.


Right now, I wish we had 1 or 2 or 3 star caliber players.


----------



## BCH

I empathize with you fans. You have to be happy though that you had a lineup of Pike, Funderburke, and Pargo in at the end of the half, and the game is still competitive.


----------



## T.Shock

This game wouldn't be so frustrating if we were losing cause they were the better team. We aren't playing defense, aren't hitting our free throws, look tired....have you ever see a team look so lost and un-energetic in a pivotal game like this. It's like the 2nd game of a November back-to-back.


----------



## T.Shock

Good point by Kerr I believe that the Bulls to close the 2nd half had:

Pargo
Piatkowski
Nocioni
Harrington
Davis

on the floor. 

Does that look like a playoff team to you. That doesn't even look like the ****in Atlanta Hawks.


----------



## theanimal23

I feel like crying. 

We are getting WAY outplayed. I won't even type much, b/c it hurts to think about it. We just SUCK at every part of the game right now. Skiles better give a good halftime speech.


----------



## LoyalBull

Painful!

If there is a time to "rise from adversity"...

THIS is it!


----------



## remlover

T.Shock said:


> Good point by Kerr I believe that the Bulls to close the 2nd half had:
> 
> Pargo
> Piatkowski
> Nocioni
> Harrington
> Davis
> 
> on the floor.
> 
> Does that look like a playoff team to you. That doesn't even look like the ****in Atlanta Hawks.


Well when Duhon is out w/ a shakey back and Kirk and Ben have 3 fouls its hard to have any of your good players in the game.


----------



## DaBullz

T.Shock said:


> Good point by Kerr I believe that the Bulls to close the 2nd half had:
> 
> Pargo
> Piatkowski
> Nocioni
> Harrington
> Davis
> 
> on the floor.
> 
> Does that look like a playoff team to you. That doesn't even look like the ****in Atlanta Hawks.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2212279&postcount=164


----------



## DaBullz

This was pretty good the first time... And TomBoerwinkle#1 ain't posting any funny pix tonight...


----------



## futuristxen

DaBullz said:


> Jared Jeffries sure looks a lot like Tayshaun Prince to me. Huge/tall, and very athletic. Washington doesn't use him like Detroit uses Prince, though.


He doesn't play as big as Prince though. I think he plays more like T-mac or Stephen Hunter.


----------



## Pay Ton

This just goes to prove that there are no moral victories. People who were saying that "at least" the Bulls came back in Game 4 meant squat. No moral victories fellas.

None.


----------



## DaBullz

My lineup for the 2nd half would be:

AD
Nocioni
Chandler
Gordon
Hinrich

And I'd sub sparingly, and one player at a time, trying to keep 4 of those 5 on the court at all times.


----------



## BCH

futuristxen said:


> He doesn't play as big as Prince though. I think he plays more like T-mac or Stephen Hunter.


Jared Jeffries is weak sauce.


----------



## GB

These guys look overmatched...even in the shoot around.


----------



## OziBull

Has noone found a Audio Link yet?


----------



## DaBullz

Jamison, Hughes, Arenas have 11 boards.

AD, Nocioni, Harrington, and Chandler have 10.


----------



## LuolDeng

OziBull said:


> Has noone found a Audio Link yet?


Trust me, it's better for your health and the safety of others around you, that you do not come in contact with this game.


----------



## remlover

DaBullz said:


> My lineup for the 2nd half would be:
> 
> AD
> Nocioni
> Chandler
> Gordon
> Hinrich
> 
> And I'd sub sparingly, and one player at a time, trying to keep 4 of those 5 on the court at all times.


You hoping that lineup just tries to outscore the Wiz?

Gordon was totally lost out there against Hughes. 

i have no problem going down w/ our best playes out there, but be prepared for our horrible defense to continue.


----------



## BCH

OziBull said:


> Has noone found a Audio Link yet?


Sportstalk980.com is broadcasting i believe.


----------



## GB

Myers: "Stops is the thing. We scored 49 points on 47%.

We're ok. We just need the stops."


----------



## DaBullz

remlover said:


> You hoping that lineup just tries to outscore the Wiz?
> 
> Gordon was totally lost out there against Hughes.
> 
> i have no problem going down w/ our best playes out there, but be prepared for our horrible defense to continue.


If we're going to go down, why not with our best players instead of our worst?


----------



## greekbullsfan

GB said:


> Myers: "Stops is the thing. We scored 49 points on 47%.
> 
> We're ok. We just need the stops."



we're ok???????blow me pete!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB

Donyell: No way I'm signing with this team.


----------



## DaBullz

weak sauce with the offensive board and nice move to the hoop for 2.


----------



## lister333

damm another second point chance wizards by 18


----------



## spongyfungy

Nocioni. quit shooting, please??


----------



## DaBullz

Ouch.

69-49

Gordon to check in.

Nocioni laying bricks.


----------



## theanimal23

**** THE STATS (that +/- ****)

THIS TEAM NEEDS EDDY


----------



## Pay Ton

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## DaBullz

Duhon for 3.

Six stops and 6 more 3's and it's a game!


----------



## DaBullz

DaBullz said:


> Duhon for 3.
> 
> Six stops and 6 more 3's and it's a game!


1 stop, 1 more Duhon 3.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by duhon


----------



## spongyfungy

at least Duhon has heart. and ribs.


----------



## futuristxen

I like Chris Duhon. We should think about keeping him around long term, no?


----------



## Pay Ton

Duhon has seriously jumped the charts as one of my favorite players recently. 

He's the only one with a fire in his ***.


----------



## Future

Duhon, the only player showin heart.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeee by duhon gain!!!!!!!!!!!!! common bulls


----------



## JRose5

spongyfungy said:


> at least Duhon has heart. and ribs.


Damn spongy, you just stole my post word for word basically.


----------



## DaBullz

Nocioni's disappeared.

After that great first game, he's now to the point where he's 1-7 FG and getting yanked for Gordon.

3 guards for us for a while.


----------



## greekbullsfan

GB said:


> Donyell: No way I'm signing with this team.



hello u punk marshall????we are a playoff team jerk!!!! oh ok stay with the super team u are now


----------



## Pay Ton

Eddie Jordan may be a bad coach, but I think he's used excellent use of his timeouts this whole series, which has been underrated.

Everytime the Bulls get an inch of momentum, he takes a crucial timeout to regroup his players. It always seems to work.

Let's hope it works now.


----------



## JRose5

This is the first couple of minutes I've seen the Bulls have any sort of bounce in there steps since Game 2.
Hopefully it keeps up and its not too late.


----------



## GB

Lost is really good tonight


----------



## DaBullz

This is OK.

They are bigger than us at every position. Skiles counters with small ball, but we have to play well enough to make them adjust. Right now, their counter is to go zone and dare our ~40% shooters to shoot over it.


----------



## JRose5

Na, forget it.
Anytime they start to make any sort of run they give up an offensive rebound or a hustle play like a bunch of ****ing girls.


----------



## lister333

antonio davis completely dominated today.


----------



## LuolDeng

We're done.


----------



## Future

No T for *****wood? BULL****!

The game is over.


----------



## DaBullz

Ouch

Their guards just look much quicker than ours. They're getting almost anywhere they want on the court and dishing to a big who has a real advantage over AD or Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz

AD looks like he'd like to get 3 more fouls so he can go home early.


----------



## Pay Ton

Okay. I give up.

Can't watch this anymore. We had a fun season, but our playoff showing is abysmal.


----------



## bullet

Wizards lead rbding 31-21 and thats the whole story :dead:


----------



## ChiBron

That offensive rebound that led to Hughes jumpshot was the dagger. For a team that has prided itself on effort all season.....the last 3 games have been downright embarassing to watch. To see us get outhustled like this :curse:


----------



## The Krakken

Our bigs are giving us nothing.

Nocioni is giving us nothing.

Is there any question at this point that we miss the Basketball IQ and defense (and all around game of Luol Deng), and the Inside muscle and young legs of Curry?

AD looks flat out old. We should really be looking to move his contract this offseason. Othella stops the offense, and has become a liablity on defense. These guys have not rotated well all series long. They don't step all teh way out on picks. ITs just ugly.


----------



## chifaninca

Well, atleast we can put the "Bulls don't need Curry and/or Deng" stupidity to rest.

Bulls can't buy a bucket in close.

Haywood making Chandler, et all look like the weak players they really are. Chandler is so damn hot and cold it is maddening. If he ever puts it together for an entire season and playoffs we will be phenomenal. Until then, we are unpredictable and likely to have more frustrating nights like tonight.


Nocioni has psyched himself out of this series.


Skiles has had a down series as well.

That being said.......

Come on ..........did any of you really believe after our first 10 games we'd even be in the playoffs? 

We have played very well and have a lot to look forward to over the next few years.

Please Heal soon Loul. Curry please take care of your condition and then get your arse into shape.

Duhon and Chandler please visit an offensive guru this off-season.


----------



## Killuminati

And that's good night. Well at least we won 2 which is more than Memphis can say.


----------



## chifaninca

One other off-season, pre-season goal has got to be to get our turnovers under control. We don't deserve to win games with as many turnovers and stupid fouls we commit.

Bulls overachieved and you can overachieve so long before the fundamentals catch up to you. Bulls beat themselves.


----------



## LoyalBull

Im looking forward to game 7 myself!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## DaBullz

Kerr? has been ripping Skiles' offensive schemes for a while now.

"It sucks when your offense is all out and about the 3 point line, setting those high pick and rolls"

"That's the Bulls first bucket in the paint for a long time. Bulls aren't able to get the ball inside."


----------



## GB

I'm still hopeful that we can go into Washington and win one


----------



## BCH

Game's not over. This is the Wizards. trust me, it is not over.


----------



## DaBullz

Man, this is tough.


----------



## bullet

We can't get a stop - Wizards at 0.61%


----------



## spongyfungy

Can we get a post up player?


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeeeee by kirk.


----------



## GB

DaBullz said:


> Kerr? has been ripping Skiles' offensive schemes for a while now.


Not much you can do when your best post player is Othella


----------



## DaBullz

GB said:


> Not much you can do when your best post player is Othella


A few people were saying that Othella gives us a lot of what Curry does.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeeee by kirk


----------



## bullet

Another 3 by Kirk.

Must get stops , must come closer before the 4th!


----------



## DaBullz

It's looking REALLY over.

Hinrich drives and gets stuffed by the other MICHAEL (ruffin, that is), then shoves him out of bounds in frustration.


----------



## shagmopdog

Man AD needs to control him temper and hes supposed to be our vet and leading this team.


----------



## chifaninca

Can we play a 4 guard line-up? Davis gives us nothing but a statue.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich with the steal and fast break.

Dixon, all alone, stops him and foces a turnover. 

It's just not going our way at all.


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk's ability to make layups on a breakaway just stinks.


----------



## GB

DaBullz said:


> A few people were saying that Othella gives us a lot of what Curry does.


Rubbish.


----------



## shagmopdog

chifaninca said:



> Can we play a 4 guard line-up? Davis gives us nothing but a statue.


Agreed


----------



## croco

Frustrating to watch / read, whatever ... but it's not absolutely over


----------



## ChiBron

The refs aren't giving us anything either.

Everything that could go wrong is going wrong.


----------



## bullet

How many Dunks the Wizards have tonight??!


----------



## Future

AD needs to find the fountain of youth... and this game is over. And so may this series. 3 straight horrible games.... I can't see the Bulls rebounding from this.


----------



## DaBullz

GB said:


> Rubbish.


Well, this is what you get when your depth/bench is cap space and expiring contracts.


----------



## RSP83

We got killed by Michaeeeeelllllll Rufffiiinn....


----------



## GB

I feel a 4th quarter rally


----------



## shagmopdog

DaBullz said:


> Well, this is what you get when your depth/bench is cap space and expiring contracts.


If it's a contract year the player usually will perform better than usual because he wants the big $$$$$


----------



## DaBullz

GB said:


> I feel a 4th quarter rally


I need a new signature, eventually. This would be a fine quote for me to use.


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon!

Lead cut to 13 at the end of Q3.


----------



## ChiBron

Well, down 13.

We need to play our best qtr of the year NOW.


----------



## futuristxen

Down to 13. Heart check time.


----------



## croco

13, that should be possible, remember the first game :yes:


----------



## Future

Hopefully we score 39 pts in the 4th quarter like we did on Monday..... :sad:


----------



## bullet

Bennnnnnnnnnn

13 down - hard , very hard , but possible.

Gotta start the 4th with murder in Eyes.

Wizards at 58 fg% - lets get them below 50% in the 4th


----------



## The Krakken

DaBullz said:


> A few people were saying that Othella gives us a lot of what Curry does.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich is 6-15, but 5-5 in 3's. 20 points.

Gordon is 6-10, just 1-1 in 3s, but leads the team in assists with 5.

Seems kinda odd that our PG has more shots and our SG has more assists.


----------



## bullet

Hope it's Bens 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take us home Ben


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Hinrich and Duhon are the only ones playing tonight. Hinrich's defense has been fantastic, and he is making his shots, but Gordon can't contain anyone. Duhon has just been huge with his hustle and big shots and fire.


----------



## spongyfungy

Haywood shutting us up.


----------



## Future

Horrible pass by Gordon.


----------



## spongyfungy

bullet said:


> Hope it's Bens 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Take us home Ben


 we have no choice and no other hope.


----------



## chifaninca

This just in - Gordon won the "Bad Turnover waiting to happen award"


----------



## DaBullz

This is it.

They have their starters.

We have just about our best possible lineup out there.


----------



## bullet

Stop those Dunks!

and commit the fouls before they are shooting fouls...


----------



## Future

Theres some ball movement... thats what we need.


----------



## spongyfungy

great passing by the Bulls. Hinrich to Noc to a cutting Tyson for the slam. 

TO for the Wiz. 
Noc gets blocked.


----------



## chifaninca

Nocioni gets the Jamal Crawford "No shot is ever a bad shot award"


----------



## spongyfungy

How can we miss so many shots so close around the rim?


----------



## DaBullz

I am satisfied that Hughes is a real star in this league.

Over and over again, he's looked terrific.


----------



## lister333

threeeeeeeeee by gordon.


----------



## bullet

Ben is our only hope.

we need him to score 20 in 4th!


----------



## spongyfungy

yeah baby. Jared Jeffries fouls Ben Gordon on a turnaround j.

Steve Kerr. why is he so biased against us?


----------



## Future

Steve Kerr is a schmuck... that was not a clean block.


----------



## ChiBron

Can cut it to 10.

We still won't be able to make a comeback as long as Noce continues to look like a non-NBA player.


----------



## chifaninca

Does Steve Kerr hate the Bulls? He has nothing positive to say about us the whole series.


----------



## lister333

Load them with fouls!!!


----------



## The Krakken

Another thing...when we foul someone have we sent them barrelling into the crowd or ground? Have we committed a truly hard foul yet this series???? :brokenhea :curse: :curse:


----------



## futuristxen

chifaninca said:


> Does Steve Kerr hate the Bulls? He has nothing positive to say about us the whole series.


Are you kidding? Steve loves the bulls and chicago. He threw up the opening tap for godsakes. I'm sure he's maybe trying to seem objective, but you know he's got love for the Bulls.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

chifaninca said:


> Does Steve Kerr hate the Bulls? He has nothing positive to say about us the whole series.


Seriously though. I wonder if he was instructed to not be bias in favor of the Bulls, so now he has gone too far to the other end. I can't imagine why a guy who had some of his best years here, would be so negative about our team all the time.


----------



## Pay Ton

spongyfungy said:


> Steve Kerr. why is he so biased against us?


I think it's one of those things were you don't want to sound like you are favoring your old team. So you end up sounding like you completely hate them.

Remember Walton did it when he used to do the Laker - Blazer playoff games.

He'd say every bad thing imaginable about the Blazers just not to sound like a homer.


----------



## Future

Jamison is throwin up all these desperation runners and they keep goin in.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls almost down to 10 points.

Chandler with a huge block, Jamison recovers the ball and hits a prayer with the shot clock running out.


----------



## ChiBron

Lucky **************.

Please type the whole thing and let the swear filter take care of it please. -spongyfungy


----------



## spongyfungy

Don't chant Nocioni. he's having a sucky game.


----------



## bullet

Gotta get some stops - and no more offensive rebounds


----------



## ChiBron

If we lose a close game, look no further then our FTs.


----------



## bullet

we are 14-23 from the line - yuck!


----------



## DaBullz

Dixon is no more than a foot away from Gordon at all times on defense.

GORDON!


----------



## bullet

Ben Hot - 9pts in 4th so far!


----------



## GB

SPMJ said:


> If we lose


Lets talk about winning.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls down 9 and with the ball!

Plenty of time left, almost 7 minutes


----------



## spongyfungy

What the heck is Nocioni doing? pull it back.


----------



## ChiBron

Somebody shoot Noce, please.


----------



## chifaninca

Well, the fumblerooski didn't work.


----------



## DaBullz

Great hustle by the Bulls, but Nocioni turns it over... out of control!


----------



## spongyfungy

Gordon leaner off the glass!!! 96-87


----------



## Future

Just keep givin the ball to Gordon.


----------



## DaBullz

Gordon can score.

No doubt about it.


----------



## spongyfungy

illegal screen against Hughes. jamison shot doesn't count. 96-87!!!!


----------



## bullet

so many easy scores for Wizards , its depressing :curse:


----------



## ChiBron

Shoot every player who doesn't look for Ben on every offensive possession.

And Kirk, give those layups a rest. U stink at them.


----------



## lister333

common bulls lets go!!!


----------



## Pay Ton

Not to sound like the negative guy here. But Wizards keep making the big shots that kill our runs.

It may be a case of too little too late.


----------



## bullet

Ben with 11 in 4th Q.

If we can only get some stops , get it down to 5-6 , Wizards will panic , I hope


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Gotta be looking for Gordon in these final minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy

Let's go Hogan on these guys!


----------



## The Krakken

Still making stupid plays. Thats the difference in the game.

Can I get a hard FOUL PLEASE?????


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Pay Ton said:


> Not to sound like the negative guy here. But Wizards keep making the big shots that kill our runs.
> 
> It may be a case of too little too late.


Yeah, that's how I see it. I'll jump out my window with joy if we win this game, but I doubt I'll be jumping out my window tonight, too little too late it seems.


----------



## bullet

Wizards lead rebounding 42-29 , how the hell could we let that happen.


----------



## DaBullz

Time for a little of this:


----------



## mizenkay

show us why ben!!


*show us why!!*


little bit of momentum, people, it's all we need.

flip on tnt: the aggressor has success by being the aggressor cause they're doing things more aggressively.

lol.

bulls gettin' some calls now.


----------



## spongyfungy

Chandler is run on fuel from the crowd. Come on..... 6 point lead...without our sucky lineup in.


----------



## DaBullz

3 guards doing it again for the bulls.


----------



## bullet

6 pt game - it ain't over!


----------



## El Chapu

Note: The only Bull having a bad game is Nocioni. However, somehow, we are down by 9.

:boohoo:


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls down by just 6!


----------



## ChiBron

Y did Kirk take that shot? Stupid, incredibly stupid shot. 

STICK TO WHAT'S WORKING!!


----------



## chifaninca

Hughes showed why gordon is yet to be a starter. You gotta defend even when you score


----------



## bullet

5th on Tyson


----------



## Future

Hinrich and Gordon were wide open, and they missed the 3s.... damn! So close!


----------



## spongyfungy

I'm going to faint. hughes makes both FT's

Gordon misses the 3. and Haywood fouls Chandler on the rebound.

We seem to be alive on defense. the passes the Wiz are making seem tougher to make now.


----------



## ChiBron

Biggest miss of the game by Ben.


----------



## DaBullz

STOOOOPID foul on chandler

Arenas makes us pay


----------



## GB

Agreed SP...we don't need the threes right now


----------



## ChiBron

Game over.


----------



## DaBullz

daggers

we can't stop them when we really need it


----------



## bullet

another dunk - we're toast!


----------



## Future

Man... just when we cut it down to 6... Washington goes on a 6-0 run. Man....


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Hinrich and Gordon with good shots, they just didn't fall.


----------



## futuristxen

Hinrich missing that shot on the break probably sealed the deal.

Now we're going to have to go back to Washington with our tails between our legs and hope for a miracle.


----------



## shagmopdog

Sir Patchwork said:


> Hinrich and Gordon with good shots, they just didn't fall.


one of the 2 shouldve hit it. We still got 3 minutes.


----------



## chifaninca

That's why you can't fall behind by 20. You then have to be perfect and hope the other team is sporting a roster of Dragon Tarlacs to come back.


I appreciate the effort and pride, but it's gotta be there for 48.

We're undermanned and undersized. And unfortunately our best offensive player is probably also our worst defender.


----------



## DaBullz

http://resources.bravenet.com/audio_clips/movies_tv/aliens_-_game_over_man/download/


----------



## Future

O God, AD is in. I don't like the sign of that.


----------



## shagmopdog

AD is in to lose the game for us.


----------



## shagmopdog

We are letting the clock run down lets move move move.


----------



## DaBullz

It ain't over, officially

Gordon with his 5th foul, though.

Jamison to the line. Bulls down just 8


----------



## Future

Ben Gordon makes the stupidest ****in fouls I have ever seen... its lil touch stupid *** fouls..... so dumb.


----------



## ChiBron

All the bounces go their way. Being down two starters wasn't enough bad luck I guess.


----------



## Future

Game over... Gordon has lost his shooting touch.


----------



## Future

This series is one and done... Bulls have showed they cant win in Washington.


----------



## ChiBron

Ben had to be perfect in this qtr for us to win. He wasn't and this game's done and so is the series.


----------



## mgolding

Giving offensive rebounds to a team that is already shooting 55 percent from the field. How can you expect to win?


----------



## bullet

Looks like game over and might be the end of a very nice season.

won't matter much cause the winner will be sweeped by heat anyway...


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Skiles needs to point out how the Bulls players are feeling right now, and point out that if this kind of effort was there for 48 minutes, they'd win, but because it wasn't, they're going to lose.


----------



## BG7

Future said:


> This series is one and done... Bulls have showed they cant win in Washington.


No, the Bulls have shown that they don't feel like giving a damn. They just coasted off of Washingtons bad play for the first 2 wins. For the last 3 games up until tonights 4th quarter, where was the defense? the aggressiveness? Maybe if Tyson or AD could secure a damn rebound, then maybe we would win. Its not that we can't win at Washington, the players just don't care about winning anymore, just making the playoffs was all they wanted, and it shows.


----------



## mgolding

Im starting to feel like we're at the point of thinking about the season that was. Its been great but in my view there is only one team that leaves a season with a feeling of being content.


----------



## bullet

mgolding said:


> Giving offensive rebounds to a team that is already shooting 55 percent from the field. How can you expect to win?


we can't :whoknows:


----------



## Pay Ton

These last games are the first times all season where I honestly think there was a lack of effort. 

I never thought I'd see that from this Bulls team, but I have. Not 4th quarter ****ing effort. Full game effort.

The 4th quarter in the grand scheme of things, is only one quarter.


----------



## T.Shock

Well if any team can be counted out and then come back and win their final 2 its the Chicago Bulls. We counted them out at 0-9, still kind of counted them out after a decent December and they made the playoffs. It's unlikely, but hey it could happen!

McWORLLLLD!


----------



## GB

chifaninca said:


> Nocioni gets the Jamal Crawford "No shot is ever a bad shot award"


I missed this earlier.

Per the mods, this kind of joking is not allowed. Just thought I'd pass that along.


----------



## shagmopdog

Sooooooooo are we gonna show up in Washington beccause if were gonna do that game 3 and 4 junk i dont even wanna show up.


----------



## Future

Skiles needs to change up his starting lineup next game. We can't have Antonio ****in Davis guarding Antawn Jamison to start the game. Its such a mismatch. AD needs to find the fountain of youth because he can't keep up with him and that lil runner of his.


----------



## GB

DaBullz said:


> I need a new signature, eventually. This would be a fine quote for me to use.


They did make a run at it.


----------



## mgolding

sloth said:


> No, the Bulls have shown that they don't feel like giving a damn. They just coasted off of Washingtons bad play for the first 2 wins. For the last 3 games up until tonights 4th quarter, where was the defense? the aggressiveness? Maybe if Tyson or AD could secure a damn rebound, then maybe we would win. Its not that we can't win at Washington, the players just don't care about winning anymore, just making the playoffs was all they wanted, and it shows.


Thats just crap. Im sure you care more than the players right? The wizards have outplayed the bulls in the last three games period. Right now they are better than the bulls as far as the players both teams have out there. I understand your disappointment, but this team has given a damn all through the season, its ridiculous to think that stopped once the playoffs started.


----------



## shagmopdog

Future said:


> Skiles needs to change up his starting lineup next game. We can't have Antonio ****in Davis guarding Antawn Jamison to start the game. Its such a mismatch. AD needs to find the fountain of youth because he can't keep up with him and that lil runner of his.


AD needs to find the door and leave.


----------



## bullet

we did'nt get the scoring from AD , Chapu and Pargo=can't win.


----------



## spongyfungy

alright well.....let the cliche parade begin. I'll start :

"We have our backs against the wall"


----------



## Geoshnas2005

these *****es get all the bounces

Dammit


----------



## DaBullz

GB said:


> They did make a run at it.


Yep

cut the lead from 13 down to 10

woot
woot


----------



## shagmopdog

bullet said:


> we did'nt get the scoring from AD , Chapu and Pargo=can't win.


I wouldnt expect AD to do anything except fould and then complain to the refs.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

where was Pargo the whole game?


stupid skiles


----------



## bullet

shagmopdog said:


> I wouldnt expect AD to do anything except fould and then complain to the refs.


well , he scored more in the other games...

Hope next year he comes of the Bench


----------



## BG7

mgolding said:


> Thats just crap. Im sure you care more than the players right? The wizards have outplayed the bulls in the last three games period. Right now they are better than the bulls as far as the players both teams have out there. I understand your disappointment, but this team has given a damn all through the season, its ridiculous to think that stopped once the playoffs started.


It may be ridiculous to think that, but then, you go watch the team playing these last games in the series, and then you'll see, no one gives a damn until the 4th quarter when they realize that they are going to lose if they don't play without any effort. Where is this diving for loose balls gritty team from the regular season, definitely not on TNT right now. The Bulls do good when they play like they care, and the Bulls just simply haven't cared this series, not putting effort into defense, not rotating because of lack of effort on defense, not contesting dunks, not diving for loose balls, not boxing out. Are these all things that come from a team that cares.


----------



## GB

DaBullz said:


> Yep
> 
> cut the lead from 13 down to 10
> 
> woot
> woot


To 5


----------



## ChiBron

Most disappointing player of the series - Andres Nocioni.

Pargo :laugh:. Should've played him more minutes!


----------



## spongyfungy

pargo makes Eddie Jordan sweat yet again.


----------



## Future

Maybe Pargo should've been in there instead of Duhon earlier.


----------



## mgolding

Geoshnas2005 said:


> where was Pargo the whole game?
> 
> 
> stupid skiles


 The bigger question was, when we needed all those rebounds, where was Funderburke.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Stupid *** Skiles, Pargo would of helped with 5 mins left, not now!


----------



## shagmopdog

Geoshnas2005 said:


> where was Pargo the whole game?
> 
> 
> stupid skiles


Skiles will be the A to B coach A being a junk team and B being playoff team. We need another coach to make the b to c move with C being a championship. I would hope we could keep skiles as an assistant.


----------



## futuristxen

The Bulls love to tease.


----------



## chifaninca

Damn it!!!! I said we should've gone to the 4 guard offense earlier int he 4th when we were getting nothing from Noc, Davis and Harrington.


Pargo is the man


----------



## bullet

Haha - Pargo with 2 3p but too late - and Ben out???


----------



## spongyfungy

Marcus13 got his wish and Ben Gordon is in throwing up shots. too bad nothing goes in. Pargo should have come in earlier because this may be too little to late.


----------



## mgolding

Which wizard will come out and hit another big shot this time?


----------



## adarsh1

jannero pargo...lol


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Skiles always waits to dam long to make offensive changes, cost him agian!


----------



## Killuminati

I really thought that pull-up 3 by Hinrich when we were down about 6 (I think) hurt bad. I like Kirk but I hate when he does that because if there's a long rebound by their defense it's pretty much assured they're gonna get an easy basket.

Frustrating loss but the Series isn't over yet, even if we have lost 10 in a row at MCI. :dead: 

Bulls have surprised us before and they can do it again.


----------



## bullet

outrebounded by 15 boards is awful...


----------



## Sir Patchwork

futuristxen said:


> The Bulls love to tease.


**** yeah.


----------



## spongyfungy

If Pargo began the fourth quarter, we would say where was Ben. Skiles can't win.


----------



## BG7

bullet said:


> outrebounded by 15 boards is awful...


Its hard to get rebounds because the other team has lots of good looks at the basket because of our teams lack of defense.


----------



## shagmopdog

What in the hell?


----------



## spongyfungy

Kirk!!!!! 

Good decision by Pargo to not force a shot and recognizing the double team.

oh baby....


----------



## adarsh1

Wow What A Comeback!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

come on miss one please!


----------



## DaBullz

hinrich 0-4 from the field hits the 3 to bring it to 2 points


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Holy!


----------



## GB

Down 2


----------



## bullet

Kirk for 3 - 2 pt game


----------



## bullsfanindc

goooo bullssss


----------



## Geoshnas2005

we have a chance!


----------



## spongyfungy

Larry misses the first FT.


----------



## shagmopdog

Here we go!!!!!11
Right to the moon!


----------



## shagmopdog

Who takes the shot?


----------



## GB

Down 3

It's called a 4th quarter rally.


----------



## BG7

I'm gonna wet myself if we hit a three and tie, I'm going to go to the bathroom now .


----------



## ChiBron

OK, who do u want taking the last shot?

Pargo

OR

Ben


----------



## spongyfungy

makes the second. OK. who gets the next (or last) shot??


----------



## futuristxen

WTF!! is this then!?

How can the Bulls do this to me? Getting the hopes up soooo much right now.


----------



## mgolding

Who takes it?


----------



## bullsfanindc

3 point game.....wooohooooo


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Give Ben the Ball!


----------



## shagmopdog

SPMJ said:


> OK, who do u want taking the last shot?
> 
> Pargo
> 
> OR
> 
> Ben


This has been Pargos time all year in the last 30 seconds with 3's I say Pargo!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Gotta go with Gordon right now. This is his calling.


----------



## Killuminati

WTF I thought this game was over!? We still have a chance!


----------



## The Krakken

shagmopdog said:


> Who takes the shot?


Who else?


----------



## mgolding

I go with a line-up of Duhon, Ben, Kirk Pargo and Noc.


----------



## bullet

this will be hard.

should come on court with Ben,Pargo,Kirk,Pike and?? Chapu maybe


----------



## shagmopdog

That was cheap.........


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Un-****ing real


----------



## Future

Holy ****!! Pargo!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

Pargo For The Tie!!!

As Tracy McGrady proved earlier in the season, the best comebacks are made when half the crowd has left.


----------



## chifaninca

Hinrich planned that


----------



## BG7

Pargo for MVP


----------



## bullsfanindc

goddamn ..... pargo shoots a 3


----------



## The Krakken

Holeeeeeee sh*t!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

good thing hinrich can't make clutch free throws ;-)


----------



## ChiBron

Pargoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

INGNGNJGNGLIJGEkj,dnbjNDKJFBEKJWNAIENLFNASLENF:eT
e
tgewoifhbewzlihtrfe
[taewpreaikgljrengreajg

zjgrez'oigntrgo

GjdpoisjtgpesnfPOJ

ffgewlkngesMEg
jzG
nrgOJog



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Wow!!! Huge Shot By...pargo?!?


----------



## BG7

Pargo for President!!!!!


----------



## Killuminati

PARGO!!!!!!!!!! 

Best missed FT's of Kirks career! :biggrin:


----------



## Future

aMAZING!!!


----------



## BG7

Pargo for Emperor of Japan!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet

Jenneroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Unbelievable!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Pargo is the ****ing master


----------



## mizenkay

pargo!!


shame on everyone at the uc who left early!!


oh my god


----------



## ballafromthenorth

omg.. ive been screaming so much!! what a game, what a comeback!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

iM GONNA PASS OUT


----------



## The Krakken

no Fouls Please!!!!!


----------



## mgolding

Killuminati said:


> PARGO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Best missed FT's of Kirks career! :biggrin:


 it would have been nice if he had have hit the 1st


----------



## GB

Tied gmae if anyone cares to watch.

5 seconds left.


----------



## theanimal23

Oooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmgggggggggggggggg


----------



## ChiBron

I will kill myself if they hit a GW now.


----------



## RSP83

what happen? I'm in class now. what's the score?


----------



## spongyfungy

My roommates are going nuts... I'm shaking....

Come on guys no easy shots!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005

We Need A Stop Here, Game Is Not Over


----------



## Sir Patchwork

futuristxen, speaking of tease, if Washington ends it here, that would be the ultimate tease. They have the right guys to get it done too, Hughes and Arenas are killer in these situations. Hope is the heartbeat.


----------



## bullet

DaBullz said:


> good thing hinrich can't make clutch free throws ;-)


always so positive...(j/k)

No foul now


----------



## The_Franchise

mizenkay said:


> pargo!!
> 
> 
> shame on everyone at the uc who left early!!
> 
> 
> oh my god


The crowd situation is so reminiscient of the McGrady miracle...


----------



## BG7

I actually felt overtime was going to happen, I figured at the beginning of the quarter we would score 13 in the 4th more than the Wizards like last night.


----------



## spongyfungy

kill me now.


----------



## Future

Arenas is clutch...that hurts.


----------



## The_Franchise

Arenas with the dagger. Crushing loss for the Bulls.


----------



## ChiBron

GOD hates us.


----------



## chifaninca

Heartbreak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian.

SPMJ said:


> I will kill myself if they hit a GW now.


I hope you were kidding...


----------



## BG7

Shame on Duhon, once it was 2 seconds left he should have went for the double team, he knew it wasn't getting passed.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Ouch, I feel your pain.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Surreal, I knew that was in. Always ruining my high.


----------



## GB

Can't defend any better than that.

Lets go win in DC


----------



## Killuminati

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn you Arena!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

We didn't deserve to win, and we didn't.


----------



## The Krakken

Geoshnas2005 said:


> We Need A Stop Here, Game Is Not Over


Series over.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

Hey Skiles You Double Team The Stars Dumasssss


----------



## adarsh1

Gilbert Arenas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

damn.


----------



## bullet

Noooooooooooooo

Arenas took the miracle away


----------



## DaBullz

their best offensive player and our best defensive player.

all I can say is wow. I'm stunned


----------



## Future

man... man...jesus christ... man.... I thought we were going to OT.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

I hate Washington


----------



## theanimal23

:boohoo: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Future

Tyson Chandler was so close... if only he helped sooner.


----------



## Marcus13

I cant recall a time when i've EVER felt lower than I do right now...


----------



## Marcus13

I cant recall a time when i've EVER felt lower than I do right now...


----------



## T.Shock

I'm crushed.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

i hope this fires up the bulls.. its about time we take one in washington.. this series isn't over!


----------



## El Chapu

Why the D help never came? I think it was Chandler that tried to contest the shot but it wasnt a double team.....and Arenas started dribbling to the basket with like 2 seconds left.

:curse:


----------



## croco

Nooooooooooooooooo ...


----------



## Future

I hate you Gilbert... man...


----------



## Marcus13

Does anyone else feel like we just lost the series? I dont feel like were ever playing a game of basketball ever again...


----------



## bullet

So we'll have to take the game on friday , no prob :biggrin:


----------



## T.Shock

Done. Series over. Season over. Cubs=terrible. Hmmm sports not doing it for me right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Does this team have any heart? We play like this in the first 3 quarters and we win the damn game. I'm not heart broken at the shot, I'm heart broken at the fact that the Bulls think they can just turn it on in the 4th and steal the game. That's what breaks my heart. They got what they deserve tonight. I hope they got their hopes up real high, and got heart broken, because that's what they're doing to me in these last couple games.


----------



## Future

Hopefully they take this momentum into Friday's game... please... please take this to 7. I don't want this season to end!!


----------



## thegza

Game over. The series is done.

Life is so cruel.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

El Chapu said:


> Why the D help never came? I think it was Chandler that tried to contest the shot but it wasnt a double team.....and Arenas started dribbling to the basket with like 2 seconds left.
> 
> :curse:



it was an iso play, bulls should of doubled him fast and force him to pass to a weaker player, skiles kept kirk on him and tyson was late.

game over


----------



## spongyfungy

Time for the shock to wear off and the finger pointing to begin.


----------



## futuristxen

Alright. Well, now it's a one game series for us. We go into Washington. All of our energy is on that game.

Let's bring it back to chicago bullies. There's a lot Skiles can work on with this game.


----------



## shagmopdog

T.Shock said:


> Done. Series over. Season over. Cubs=terrible. Hmmm sports not doing it for me right now.


Same here i cant even fricken watch sportscenter or sportsnite cause cubs and bulls make we wanna puke lately.


----------



## bullet

The good news - the loser of this series won't have the previlage to be swept by the Heat.

But it ain't over till its over , see you on friday.


----------



## T.Shock

Man when I saw the clock I was like Arenas better get move on it. It was a tough shot, it looked short at first, and then bam nothing but net. Can't blame a coach in that situation. Kirk played good D, Arenas faded away from 20 feet and knocked it down.


----------



## Marcus13

spongyfungy said:


> Time for the shock to wear off and the finger pointing to begin.



Skiles/Chandler get blame late for the double team.

The whole team other than Gordon and Duhon for not giving a strong enough effort early on


----------



## MikeDC




----------



## spongyfungy

Geoshnas2005 said:


> it was an iso play, bulls should of doubled him fast and force him to pass to a weaker player, skiles kept kirk on him and tyson was late.
> 
> game over


 Arenas would have found someone like he's been doing the past 2 games. That's why he's so dangerous.


----------



## theanimal23

Tough Loss. I am speechless. Props to our guys being gritty and persistant.


----------



## El Chapu

Can the Bulls spirts reach a lower point? I dont think so. 
And the Wizards are currently living a dream, winning 3 straight, including a last second dagger, with the opportunity to close it out at home. It cant get any better for them.

ITS NOT OVER. 

HANG ON.


----------



## LOYALTY

As a Cavaliers fan who watched his team play Chicago in the late 80's playoffs.. This scenario is ALL TOO FAMILIAR.

I know that feeling.

But the difference is that the Bulls still have another chance. There is a lot for Bulls fans to look forward to.


----------



## T.Shock

Exactly what it feels like. Lucy pulling the ball away from us just as we're about to nail it.


----------



## bullet

futuristxen said:


> Alright. Well, now it's a one game series for us. We go into Washington. All of our energy is on that game.
> 
> Let's bring it back to chicago bullies. There's a lot Skiles can work on with this game.


yeah , it ain't done yet.

One thing is we gotta rebound - we were sadomized on the boards.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Man...that sucks for you guys....looking back at that Stuart Scott interview with Ben Gordon really makes me laugh right now....NEVER COUNT YOUR CHICKENS BEFORE THEY HATCH IN THE PLAYOFFS!

Nothing against you guys, but some of you were talking like this series was OVER after you guys went up 2-0.

I really wanna see you guys take game 6, this series deserves to go 7!*


----------



## ScottMay

To the "this is pure heartbreak" and "God hates us" crowd: you do understand that the Bulls have won 6 championships in the last 14 years, right? And that the vast majority of fans of other teams won't sniff anything close to six in their lifetimes?

I mean, yeah, Arenas's shot was a killer, but as my good friend Vincent Vega likes to say, "context and perspective."


----------



## Marcus13

theanimal23 said:


> Tough Loss. I am speechless. Props to our guys being gritty and persistant.



Not really, if we were gritty and persistant throughout the game we would have walked away victorious


----------



## Pay Ton

Not much I can say, except that we deserved it. Our players need to learn how to play 48 ****ing minutes. 48. Not 36. Not 24. Not 12. 48. 

In the end, the team that wanted it more, which once again sadly was the Wizards, won the game.

Wake up Bulls, wake up.


----------



## Future

Skiles needs to work on his adjustments.... we knew it was going to go to Arenas.... when we played Detroit last month, they knew it was going to Ben Gordon so they doubled him up before he was going to get off a shot. We can't just allow Gilbert Arenas to dribble and penetrate like that. 

This is exactly what happened against Detroit. We had Duhon on Billups one on one... and he pulled up for the jumper.

Life is cruel.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

spongyfungy said:


> Arenas would have found someone like he's been doing the past 2 games. That's why he's so dangerous.



i would rather them take the game winner , then him


you agree?


----------



## The Krakken

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Man...that sucks for you guys....looking back at that Stuart Scott interview with Ben Gordon really makes me laugh right now....NEVER COUNT YOUR CHICKENS BEFORE THEY HATCH IN THE PLAYOFFS!
> 
> Nothing against you guys, but some of you were talking like this series was OVER after you guys went up 2-0.
> 
> I really wanna see you guys take game 6, this series deserves to go 7!*


Yup. Its called Karma.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

bullet said:


> The good news - the loser of this series won't have the previlage to be swept by the Heat.
> 
> But it ain't over till its over , see you on friday.


I want that privilege damnit.


----------



## BG7

On the bright side, Sosa hit the double that scored the go ahead runs leading his team to another win for the 3rd best team in baseball......oh wait, he's not a Cub anymore.....well the White Sox are doing good.


----------



## shagmopdog

I just got over the hearbreak and now im filled with anger and I hope the Bulls are because if they come out on Friday and lay an egg that would really piss everyone off.


----------



## El Chapu

Geoshnas2005 said:


> it was an iso play, bulls should of doubled him fast and force him to pass to a weaker player, skiles kept kirk on him and tyson was late.
> 
> game over


But when Gilbert hold onto the ball with 2 seconds left outside the arc I was like "Wohoo!". That was the moment to double team him. 
Damn.


----------



## croco

The series not over, we are going to Washington and steal this damn game right away. I am also really down, but we can't give up until it's not over. We can fight back like we did it in the last quarter and especially the last minute, GO BULLS !


----------



## JRose5

I'm speechless, I don't even know what to say.
I was yelling throughout the whole game and especially that 4th quarter, but after that shot by Arenas, I have nothing to say, I just sat down.


We should try playing 4 quarters instead of 1.


----------



## shagmopdog

JRose5 said:


> I'm speechless, I don't even know what to say.
> I was yelling throughout the whole game and especially that 4th quarter, but after that shot by Arenas, I have nothing to say, I just sat down.
> 
> 
> We should try playing 4 quarters instead of 1.


Good idea playing 4 whole quarters.


----------



## bullet

Wizards 0.561 fg% - so many Dunks and Layups

Bulls 17-30 ft's - if only we made 4 more (though Wizards were 18-30)

boards 49-36 wiz


----------



## Marcus13

My throat hurts from yelling during the game-- I haven't said a word sense, and may not for the rest of the night, and God help me if that phone rings I'm not answering....


----------



## ChiBron

Supporting the Rockets and Bulls has brought me more pain over the last week or so then I can ever remember.

This is just downright cruel.



:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## bullsville

El Chapu said:


> But when Gilbert hold onto the ball with 2 seconds left outside the arc I was like "Wohoo!". That was the moment to double team him.
> Damn.


Yup, Tyson came a split second too late, or he blocks that shot.

Now we'll really see what this team- and coach- are made of.


----------



## GB

ScottMay said:


> To the "this is pure heartbreak" and "God hates us" crowd: you do understand that the Bulls have won 6 championships in the last 14 years, right? And that the vast majority of fans of other teams won't sniff anything close to six in their lifetimes?
> 
> I mean, yeah, Arenas's shot was a killer, but as my good friend Vincent Vega likes to say, "context and perspective."



:greatjob:


----------



## JPBulls

I watch the end of the game in bonus coverege here in Brazil at ESPN. I wake up everyone when the Bulls tie, but then...

I WANNA KILL ARENAS!!!

Last time I felt this bad was when my soccer team lost the National Championship in 99. That time I wanted to kill Dida.

I dont know how we can rebound from that...


----------



## ballafromthenorth

yeah my voice is definitely gone.. its tough, but i mean the bulls gotta come up big on friday and send this to 7.. i think skiles will have them ready.. they know they can do this.


----------



## thegza

C'mon guys, don't give up now... the season is still young, and we still have a game left. Win or go home, and I have faith that this game will fill us with anger and wake our asses up. These youngsters need to play 48 quarters of gritty basketball. 

let's go Bulls!


----------



## shagmopdog

Now i know how the Knicks felt all 3 times we heartbroke them.


----------



## One on One

A star is born!


----------



## Future

We felt this way against Detroit last month. Its deja vu.

Iso: Billups one on one.... pull up for jumper... swoosh

Wizards did the exact same thing. Skiles needs to learn about a thing called double teams.


----------



## shagmopdog

One on One said:


> A star is born!


I wouldnt be too happy because your team did blow a 20 point lead.


----------



## spongyfungy

Geoshnas2005 said:


> i would rather them take the game winner , then him
> 
> 
> you agree?


 If Tyson leaves early and double teams Gilbert easily finds a person for a layup or dunk. They were getting such easy shots around the rim all night. It's all hindsight anyways. Gilbert shot a tough jumper plus Hinrich had a hand in his face. I doubt Tyson blocks it anyways.


----------



## Interloper

shagmopdog said:


> Now i know how the Knicks felt all 3 times we heartbroke them.


It's not THAT bad...

I guess I'm one of the few who wouldn't even be so upset if we lost this series. Guess what? We'd get it handed to us by Miami. We're not ready yet. You have to learn about the playoffs though sometime and I'm glad they're getting the feel for it now.

Arenas is cold-blooded and its about time people know this.


----------



## BG7

This series really makes you appreciate how much better we are without Eddy Curry, the better rebounding, offensive production, and defense as I was told. Maybe a blessing in disguise to have Curry out for this series, it lets us match up better you know.

Well, now we have to adapt. Antonio Davis and Othella Harrington can't keep playing like the sorry asses they are, they need to try to play some defense. Put in Funderburke, or Reiner, any of those 2 can play better defense then the two starting bozos. Tyson made you question him early on, but in the 4th quarter, Tyson played his defense. Maybe if someone tried boxing out too? That might work. And contest a dunk, you don't have to go for the foul, just try to get a hand on the ball, not a giant sway. Nocioni, going to play defense next game? Anyone, up for a FULL game of basketball. Wizards escaped with a win, and that is saying something about how good we are compared to the Wizards when we played sorry ball for 3 quarters. As evident, the Bulls will win if they play like they give a damn for an entire game, and until that, the Wizards can just coast to their early leads, watch it diminish, but know it was too big for the Bulls to actually conquer.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Guys, we didn't deserve to win this game. I know we almost crawled all the way back, but we just got the crap kicked out of us this game.

We need to actually earn one in Washington to win this series.


----------



## shagmopdog

Interloper said:


> It's not THAT bad...
> 
> I guess I'm one of the few who wouldn't even be so upset if we lost this series. Guess what? We'd get it handed to us by Miami. We're not ready yet. You have to learn about the playoffs though sometime and I'm glad they're getting the feel for it now.
> 
> Arenas is cold-blooded and its about time people know this.


It would be better to have the honor to get beat up by the Heat.


----------



## GB

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Guys, we didn't deserve to win this game.



No such thing. You come out on top at the end, you deserved it.


----------



## bulls2xk

WOW!! Im crushedd-speechless! just hope we can play 4 quarters of basketball next game! i kno we can win ! see all of u at game 6 AND 7


----------



## Interloper

shagmopdog said:


> It would be better to have the honor to get beat up by the Heat.


I guess. You just gotta hand it to Washington. Game was on the line, they made the plays.

I'm actually glad this happened to us because now I wanna see how they play with their backs up against the wall, or will it be another lackluster effort?


----------



## ballafromthenorth

bulls2xk said:


> WOW!! Im crushedd-speechless! just hope we can play 4 quarters of basketball next game! i kno we can win ! see all of u at game 6 AND 7


welcome to the boards


----------



## Future

Why did Pargo play only 3 minutes? We could've used him.


----------



## mizenkay

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Guys, we didn't deserve to win this game. I know we almost crawled all the way back, but we just got the crap kicked out of us this game.
> 
> We need to actually earn one in Washington to win this series.



:yes:


i thought the bulls looked more like they were on fumes early on rather than not playing hard. duhon's back was clearly bothering him. i would've liked to see pargo a little sooner or more consistently, but as disappointing as this is, they showed guts tonight. no moral victory - but we're depleted right now and that includes mr. invisible nocioni.

i totally agree with krakken (happy birthday by the way!) in addition to eddy, we REALLY REALLY needed luol deng in this series. 

it's gonna take a miracle to win at the mci. the phone lines are open.

1-800-MIRACLE


----------



## sheefo13

what a game...... It sucks it didnt go our way.... :brokenhea from gilbert.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

GB said:


> No such thing. You come out on top at the end, you deserved it.


I would have gladly taken it if we would have pulled it out, but we just got our asses handed to us tonight. I wasn't so disappointed at being beaten on the road, but my goodness, to be down 22 during a game 5 at home? We should really be embarassed.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

I don't see why we should psyche ourselves out about the next game being at the mci.. they took one on our home floor, lets take one on theirs.


----------



## mizenkay

bulls2xk said:


> WOW!! Im crushedd-speechless! just hope we can play 4 quarters of basketball next game! i kno we can win ! see all of u at game 6 AND 7


welcome to the board

:banana:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

I wasn't able to read the whole game thread during the game. Has anyone dissed Skiles yet for not making a point of going after Jamison after he got 5 fouls with more than 8 minutes left?


----------



## remlover

Tough loss, but like other posters have been saying we cant wake up w/ 5 mins to go in the game and decide to play hard. I was proud that we scratched and clawed at the end, but where was that intensity at the whole game? Hell the start of the 3rd quarter the Bulls lay another huge egg and Wiz push the lead to 22. Where is Norm Van Lier and his "48 mins of Intensity speech" when you need it?

Was i the only one that thought that Arenas' shot was going to be short? Great shot by Gilbert...and if the Bulls would have double teamed and Gilbert found the guy for an open shot and basket, posters would be saying, "why did we double team? Gilbert has been killing us w/ the pass all game."


----------



## One on One

shagmopdog said:


> I wouldnt be too happy because your team did blow a 20 point lead.


I'll take it


----------



## GB

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I wasn't able to read the whole game thread during the game. Has anyone dissed Skiles yet for not making a point of going after Jamison after he got 5 fouls with more than 8 minutes left?


Thats what I was screaming about.


----------



## theanimal23

sloth said:


> This series really makes you appreciate how much better we are without Eddy Curry, the better rebounding, offensive production, and defense as I was told. Maybe a blessing in disguise to have Curry out for this series, it lets us match up better you know.


I'm sick of all the +/- crap people throw out to show that Eddy isn't valuable to this team. He is, and it's been proven. We have had only ONE strong 1st quarter, and that was in Game 1. Sure Eddy has his weakness, but so does everyone else. It's a team, and everyone's has to make up for others disabilities.

The game was only intense at the end. The Bulls played slugging for 40ish out of the 48 minutes. Our guards played amazing. I just which Kirk and Tyson could manage to stay on the court a little longer, and not get in foul trouble. 

I'm so sad. I hope we can start strong in Game 5.


----------



## shagmopdog

One on One said:


> I'll take it


After that game winning shot not only would I have taken it I probly would've loved it. :eek8:


----------



## JRose5

GB said:


> Thats what I was screaming about.


Same here, Gordon even got him in the air on a pumpfake and opted to go around him instead of jump into him. That was with a few minutes left.
That would have been huge, in my opinion.

Haywood had 5 for quite some time as well, though he wasn't as much of a factor in the last few minutes.


----------



## ScottMay

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I wasn't able to read the whole game thread during the game. Has anyone dissed Skiles yet for not making a point of going after Jamison after he got 5 fouls with more than 8 minutes left?


Just absolutely brutal. 

I don't care about the new relaxed defensive rules -- that is a situation where you revert to bad old early 80s NBA and put four of your guys five feet behind the three point stripe and isolate Jamison. Repeat as necessary.

And Jamison hit as big a nut-buster in this game as Arenas -- that junk he threw in at the buzzer when he picked up a blocked shot. You could feel the wind come out of the Bulls sails.


----------



## bullsville

ScottMay said:


> Just absolutely brutal.
> 
> I don't care about the new relaxed defensive rules -- that is a situation where you revert to bad old early 80s NBA and put four of your guys five feet behind the three point stripe and isolate Jamison. Repeat as necessary.
> 
> And Jamison hit as big a nut-buster in this game as Arenas -- that junk he threw in at the buzzer when he picked up a blocked shot. You could feel the wind come out of the Bulls sails.


It was also Jamison in the 3rd quarter who, with the help of a beautiful flop, got a foul called on Tyson after a Bulls stop after we had cut the lead to 12. Instead of getting the ball, the Whiz quickly went back up by 18.


----------



## Future

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I wasn't able to read the whole game thread during the game. Has anyone dissed Skiles yet for not making a point of going after Jamison after he got 5 fouls with more than 8 minutes left?


and HAYWOOD!!!!


----------



## UMfan83

So close and yet so far. My friends tell me I can't complain because of the dynasty years, but with Chicago sports the way they are (and if your a Sox-hating Cubs fan...) this hurts a lot. Oh well, only a few months til training camp, Deng and Curry will be back (hopefully on Currys part)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

ScottMay said:


> Just absolutely brutal.
> 
> I don't care about the new relaxed defensive rules -- that is a situation where you revert to bad old early 80s NBA and put four of your guys five feet behind the three point stripe and isolate Jamison. Repeat as necessary.
> 
> And Jamison hit as big a nut-buster in this game as Arenas -- that junk he threw in at the buzzer when he picked up a blocked shot. You could feel the wind come out of the Bulls sails.


I blame Skiles for that one, because Jordan kept Jamison in after the timeout. Skiles had the chance to give Chapu an iso on him, or to at least make the team aware, but no, we never looked like we knew he had 5 fouls.

edit: that paparazzi add continues to drive me nuts


----------



## spongyfungy

GB said:


> No such thing. You come out on top at the end, you deserved it.


 Duhon : "we didn't deserve to win the game tonight"
Skiles : "They deserved to win tonight"


----------



## Jonathan

UMfan83 said:


> So close and yet so far. My friends tell me I can't complain because of the dynasty years, but with Chicago sports the way they are (and if your a Sox-hating Cubs fan...) this hurts a lot. Oh well, only a few months til training camp, Deng and Curry will be back (hopefully on Currys part)


I'm pretty sure they'll play another game on Friday. It remains to be seen how this Bulls team responds with its backs to the wall. All they have to do is win game 6 to get a game 7 at home. Which I believe they will win.


----------



## ScottMay

UMfan83 said:


>


Jeez, in real time I couldn't see how open Arenas was. 

I hope Tedeschi or whoever charts the game for the Bulls didn't mark that attempt down as "contested," because it wasn't. Any hand that got in Arenas's face after this frozen moment was purely cosmetic.


----------



## GB

spongyfungy said:


> Duhon : "we didn't deserve to win the game tonight"


Cliche.


Would he have said it if they had won?


----------



## GB

ScottMay said:


> Jeez, in real time I couldn't see how open Arenas was.
> 
> I hope Tedeschi or whoever charts the game for the Bulls didn't mark that attempt down as "contested," because it wasn't. Any hand that got in Arenas's face after this frozen moment was purely cosmetic.


That wasn't so much bad defense, as it was his quickness. He got that ball up and out of his hands like two gunshots.

Thats why it looked close on tv, and not so on freeze frame.

I thiink KH could have reacted better knowing a pass wasn't coming though.


----------



## One on One




----------



## spongyfungy

yes. They would have said they stole the game tonight. Skiles would say we didn't deserve to win. He's said this quite a few times this year.


----------



## spongyfungy

ScottMay said:


> Jeez, in real time I couldn't see how open Arenas was.
> 
> I hope Tedeschi or whoever charts the game for the Bulls didn't mark that attempt down as "contested," because it wasn't. Any hand that got in Arenas's face after this frozen moment was purely cosmetic.


 Hinrich : "I almost thought I could have blocked the shot but right when I turned around, I knew it was going in."

Gilbert was falling away.


----------



## Illstate2

I was at the game, and heartbreak aside, the Bulls really shouldn't have even been close. 

The interior D was horrible. We need to upgrade our frontcourt depth. Either use the mle, or sentiment and "intangibles" aside, we need to move AD's big expiring deal. It seemed like a good 80-90 of D.C.'s points came on layups and dunks.

The Bulls, especially the bigs, have to get back to playing D if we wanna win this series.


----------



## theanimal23

Illstate2 said:


> I was at the game, and heartbreak aside, the Bulls really shouldn't have even been close.
> 
> The interior D was horrible. We need to upgrade our frontcourt depth. Either use the mle, or sentiment and "intangibles" aside, we need to move AD's big expiring deal. It seemed like a good 80-90 of D.C.'s points came on layups and dunks.
> 
> The Bulls, especially the bigs, have to get back to playing D if we wanna win this series.


I like how we have depth, however we need some changes. I want to see Pax resign The Towers, O, Duhon, and Pargo. AD and Pike have expiring deals (after this season). Both can be traded. I'm not necessarily saying for a star/superstar, however at least for some younger vets who can provide depth at the 2 and 5 specifically. Expiring contracts are very valuable in this league. I know that AD fills the role of a leader, but he has to go for the better of the team's future. Depth is very key, especially if your team doesn't have the one or two superstars needed to contend each year.


----------



## Illstate2

theanimal23 said:


> I like how we have depth, however we need some changes. I want to see Pax resign The Towers, O, Duhon, and Pargo. AD and Pike have expiring deals (after this season). Both can be traded. I'm not necessarily saying for a star/superstar, however at least for some younger vets who can provide depth at the 2 and 5 specifically. Expiring contracts are very valuable in this league. I know that AD fills the role of a leader, but he has to go for the better of the team's future. Depth is very key, especially if your team doesn't have the one or two superstars needed to contend each year.


We need a more reliable guy in AD's place. Some nights he just doesn't have it, and lets face it, its only gonna get worse as he gets even older.

We also need another guy off the bench 6 foot 6 or taller whom we can feel comfortable having on the floor for 25-30 minutes if need be. Jeffries scored several times on easy layups just going over the top of a guy 7-8 inches shorter than him on the offensive boards.


----------



## GB




----------



## One on One

Excellent, there's my wallpaper.


----------

